# Kayak camping the ESVA



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I will be camping out on Mockhorn Island the first weekend of Aug, weather permitting. I expect to do at least 3 days and 2 nights, possibly 4&3. Mockhorn is state property and camping is legal.

I'll be fishing the cuts, flats, and marshes between Mockhorn and Smith Islands. I've put the invitation out on the TKAA and KFS sites also. 

I have a Hobie Adventure and will be towing out a second yak loaded with supplies. Company is welcome. 

Post up if you want to go.

Trevor


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I am in, but will use my sea pro as a mother ship for supplies and emergency back up.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I launch my kayak almost exclusively at ESVA. Last year I ran into some canoers who got stuck there one extra day due to bad weather. 

It sounds like a blast and I would love to do some rough camping there, but I think I would like to do so in the Fall.

During the summer, I was planning to make a right turn out of the creek to the bridge on Fisherman's Island and hug the Bridge for flounders, spades, sheepshead and cobia. Once beyond the bridge, it is also considered Atlantic coast and stripers are legal. This would be something new to me as I have not ventured beyond the Bridge so it may be wishful thinking on my part.

I was there several weeks ago and caught almost exclusively flounders (all undersized).

They are building a new boat access right next to the canoe launch that was reserved exclusively for commercial fishermen right next to the muddy canoe launch area.

What can you expect to catch around Mockhorne in August? I would love to join in, but summer rough camping doesn't appeal to me and I want to do some big fish hunting.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I expect to see specks, reds, and flounder of course. Additionally there is an outside chance for tarpon, black drum, cobia, and shark if that is your thing. 

Personally, I am going to do some charity work. There are millions of starving green flies who might go hungry without my help.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yakhunter said:


> I
> Personally, I am going to do some charity work. There are millions of starving green flies who might go hungry without my help.


I know what you mean. Have fun and hope for great weather. Hopefully, there are some shade trees on the island.

I definitely plan to explore Mockhorne in the fall.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Yakhunter said:


> I have a Hobie Adventure and will be towing out a second yak loaded with supplies.


0

How far do you figure you'll have to tow? I may try a similar technique on Fontana Lake here in the mountains.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

can't fish today said:


> 0
> 
> How far do you figure you'll have to tow? I may try a similar technique on Fontana Lake here in the mountains.


It doesn't really matter. I have towed as far as six miles in a day, it isn't much more effort really.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

If you catch the right tide it should be very easy. With the wrong tide, it would be a lot of work.

I was also thinking about your towing. I have the perfect supply yak. I have a Sea Eagle Inflatable kayak. Heck, I may make a one week trip in the fall.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

ccc6588 said:


> If you catch the right tide it should be very easy. With the wrong tide, it would be a lot of work.
> 
> I was also thinking about your towing. I have the perfect supply yak. I have a Sea Eagle Inflatable kayak. Heck, I may make a one week trip in the fall.


No doubt! I plan on riding the flood all the way up there unless the wind is from the North, in which case I might launch from a different location.

I have two other yaks to choose from for barges. A heritage sea dart and an open heritage tandem. The open tandem would be best i think. It just needs a cover. I hope to have a sail for my Adventure by that time too.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

We are just two weeks away. How about a roll call. I plan on heading out the afternoon of Thursday, August 2nd and return Sunday, August the 5th. I imagine some will want to head over and back at different times so it would be helpful to start coordinating things now.

I thought I would put together a list of non-fishing essentials.

long, light weight clothing (for both sun and insect protection)

wading or dive boots (There is a lot of mud, sharp shells, and distance between you and help if you hurt your feet)

head net (to keep the bugs off)

flares, knife, compas, sun screen, extra water, pfd, 100' of parachute cord. small first aid kit, small mirror, waterproof matches. (all relatively inexpensive, compact, and potential life savers.)

Shelter. (I will be using a hammock with a bug screen and rain fly and call dibs on the best set of trees or pilings at the site.)

Food. Bring food that does not require preparation, ie. granola bars, gorp, beef jerky, fruit, etc. (wasabi & soy sauce ) There will be a cook stove, utensils, etc. but plan for equipment failure.

VHF radio


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

You can count me in Yak....I will probally car pool with SkunkApe. He was buying Tarpon 16 and should have it anytime.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*I'm here!*

I'm in TUG. Let's carpool. Leave around mid-day Thurs (8-2-07). I'm getting the 16i today, so I hope you're racks can handle the beast.  I've got my Tarpon rod ready. Live spot or croaker on the bottom? Reds should be out in force. Bring your camera. Also, how's the sharkin' up there...I'm bringing 5 steel leader setups.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I'm in TUG. Let's carpool. Leave around mid-day Thurs (8-2-07). I'm getting the 16i today, so I hope you're racks can handle the beast.  I've got my Tarpon rod ready. Live spot or croaker on the bottom? Reds should be out in force. Bring your camera. Also, how's the sharkin' up there...I'm bringing 5 steel leader setups.


Sounds good Skunk. Toofy critters should be around, some with length and girth  . Give me a ring to discuss further details..PEACE OUT


----------

